# Recurrant facial lump



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My first thought was an infection in a tooth. I would have that xrayed or checked for a sinus cavity or tooth infection.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. You have a handsome boy there. Though I doubt it is anything bad, I would be visiting the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

There are a myriad of things those lumps could be, so I would get your boy into a vet as soon as possible. The vet may do something as simple as try to aspirate them to wanting x-rays of his muzzle and head. Fingers crossed it's no big deal.


----------



## Kelev's_Dad (Oct 23, 2009)

I just moved to a new town and am researching the vets here. I am sure that by the time I find one and make an appointment the lump will be gone, but looks like we are headed for a trip to the vet next Saturday. My neighbour is a doctor (human type unfortunately) who also has GR and offered to aspirate the site if it grows any larger. 
I did manage to do some tooth tapping and other than his normal 'what are you doing in my mouth' reaction, got no response. 
Going to visit three vet offices this weekend so should have a vet by Monday 
Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> My first thought was an infection in a tooth. I would have that xrayed or checked for a sinus cavity or tooth infection.


 
That would be my thought as well. That would explain it coming and going as it has. My little Doxie had to have many teeth removed, and it would appear as lumps on the side of her nose. It went from a tooth infection into her sinuses as well. I would have her checked by your Vet, to make sure it isn't an infected tooth.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've never seen anything like that so am no help, but he sure is good looking and you did a great job with the picture.
I hope you find out what it is and it is easily taken care of.
Welcome to the forum.:wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Holy smokes, that is big. Does Benadryl have any effect on it? Is the lump hard or soft? With 8 year old goldens, cancers like fibrosarcoma are such a worry at times like this, but a tooth issue/sinus cavity problem came to mind first. Do you think his immune system keeps quelling a inus infection that then reoccurs?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
I was thinking tooth as soon as I saw it. And with him still being able to chew on the rawhide tells me maybe the rawhide being hard aggrevates it. If you were to not let him have the rawhide for a couple of days would it go down? That might tell you. But I would get him to the vet and ask for a xray to see if there is something going on in the jaw or sinus. 
If you let us know approx where you live, maybe someone near you will have a good vet suggestion.


----------



## Kelev's_Dad (Oct 23, 2009)

Well today the swelling is half what it was yesterday. By the time we see the vet Tuesday it will likely be gone...of course..lol. 
So I am relived to see it going away and looks like we found a good vet. Its an animal hospital that often has students from Guelph University in learning their practice. 
Thanks all for input...I am betting on a tooth problem or some type of allergic reaction or an infected saliva gland. 
I will go find the traditional forum to make a formal intro now


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sure you have already thought of this but make sure you take that picture. You did a great job with that BTW. Hope it turns out to be something simple!


----------



## RodneyN (Aug 1, 2013)

Did you manage to find out what this was. My 15month old puppy has come up with one on his left side this morning! I'm a bit worried x


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, RodneyN! So sorry about your pup! Since Kelev's Dad's last post was @ 4 years ago, and I don't think he's posted anything on the forum since then, I think you should take your pup to the vet and have him/her do xrays, etc., per the recommendations from the other forum members above.


----------



## Kelev's_Dad (Oct 23, 2009)

Kelev's issue turned out to be tooth related. It was a result of him chewing sticks and compressed rawhides constantly which was causing nerve root irritation and swelling. It didn't appear to be infected and would go away and come back. The vet said a long as it would go back down and since it obviously wasn't bothering him, to not worry about it much but that he may need the tooth extracted at some point if it affected his eating.

Kelev passed away last October after a long wonderful life. 
His brother did too shortly after. 
But I am now a foster home for the Golden Retriever rescue. 
You can see a tribute to Kelev and Jack here
Jack and Kelev - YouTube


----------



## RodneyN (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for the reply, rodneys has gone down again now so I reckon it is the same thing, he does love sticks !! 

So sorry ti hear about your two beautys !! Great what you are doing now. I may cry at the tribute being 8 months pregnant and emotional ha, ill prepare myself.

Thanks again !! X

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

